# Documents uploaded multiple times for different evidence on immiaccount



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Dear All,

I recently uploaded some of the documents on my immiaccount. Although, i already uploaded them and getting advise now would be of little help. But, i would like to know, can we upload same document multiple times to provide evidence.

For example, i uploaded my passport under "travel document" and again uploaded it under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Also, marriage certificate as "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and "Birth or Age, Evidence of".

Is this a correct practice?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

on Papers it is not a correct practice but most people would do it. For birth certificate they will accept passport also so no harm uploading passport in both birth certificate and travel document.
though I am not pretty sure about how much will they accept marriage certificate as a proof of birth certificate.
I guess you should try to update the 10th marksheet or school leaving certificate also.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply.

Well the reason i put marriage certificate as an evidence for age is that when i clicked on "attach document" next to Birth or Age, Evidence of, there was a dropdown menu with the list of documents which can be added as age evidence. Marriage certificate was one of them.

Surprisingly, 10th grade marksheet is not in the list but I;ve seen people providing it as an evidence. I will do that too. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You do not need to upload the same document more than once. DIBP will see all your attachments and use them across multiple criteria.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Maggie

I see, i will avoid it while uploading remaining documents.


----------



## kaurhusanpreet1996 (7 mo ago)

hi i upload my old travel history passport in other documents field . is it ok


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaurhusanpreet1996 said:


> hi i upload my old travel history passport in other documents field . is it ok


It is best to upload the documents in the correct category, but it doesn’t matter
Cheers


----------

